# Does worming your horse help shedding?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think so. If a horse has a wor burden they will naturally get a longer and more dull coat. I think that the people that told you this were refering to this dull and long coat being replaced by the newer and shorter coat.
As a reaction to the worms dying, the coat may (if it grew long and dull from the worms) it will fall out and be replaced with the origional coat.









This is an example of the dull coat that I was talking about. They will loose weight and get a pot belly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Only if the long and shaggy coat is a result of nutrient deficiency caused by worms. If the horse is dropping weight, the coat is dull and unhealthy looking (like the one PT posted), and it is still hanging on even after all the other horses have shed to slick summer coats, then de-worming would be a good place to start.


----------

